# News of Gretchibald



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

... literally!

I can't find Alan's original posts about his situation so I'll put the link here, to an article in the Guardian yesterday - with his permission. I thought many of you would be interested

Let's hope the recent talk about re-opening access to the likes of cancer treatment will move into action, and quickly.

https://www.theguardian.com/society...ents-like-me-are-just-getting-forgotten-about


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Let’s hope so, unfortunately they seem more interested in opening their churches.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its tragic and I wish Alan all the best. Throughout this he has cheerily entertained us with his music, his daughters music and his superb videos of his travels and I can only thank him for that, all of us I am sure love seeing them. It does seem wrong that this is happening and it must be frustrating and worrying beyond belief. I hope he gets the operation he desperately needs very soon.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There does seem light on the horizon judging by yesterdays update. One of the problems now is that there will be a backlog of cancer treatments etc. Let's hope they keep the private hospital capacity for a while longer.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can´t add anything to those posts only to say my heart goes out to Alan and his family who share his worry.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Not much consolation I can add but just to wish Alan a mysterious and unexplainable remission until his turn for treatment comes around.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Having had 5 different types of cancer I feel a little qualified to offer some comment. When medicine can't offer a solution, and even when it can, the mind may turn towards the thought of 'healing oneself'. Well lots has been written on this topic bit I think one valid course of action is to re-evaluate the possibility that eating right can be offer healing benefits. 

Sandra's Albert's amazing long term survival over advanced skin cancer certainly leads you to consider the role that Sandra's belief in raw veg juicing has played in it. 

I also draw your attention to an interesting internet item - foodworldblog.com/15-nutrients-that-make-body-block-cancer-metastasis/7. 

Really nothing new here, but definitely worth a memory jog.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Embarrassing this, but I sincerely thank you all for your kind words and good wishes. Maybe not this year , but I hope to be around long enough to make another France trip and of course some more annoying video clips.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

On Viv's point, there was a vet who was getting amazing results in treating cancer by using diet, including veggies, to do it. It was before the days when chemo was an option for dogs. He tried to market it before he died but no drug company would touch it as not enough profit . I believe a Romanian company took it over and I know of a holistic vet that uses it with very good results. I will try to remember to look up the article.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Embarrassing this, but I sincerely thank you all for your kind words and good wishes. Maybe not this year , but I hope to be around long enough to make another France trip and of course some more annoying video clips.


The video clips have been great, both music and scooter adventures. I am sure they have lifted the spirits of us all. Keep em coming I say. See you in France next year!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully we will all be able to visit France, it all depends on the corona Virus

Alan wishing you all the best and looking forward to more annoying videos 

Sandra


----------

